# What a HAPPY Day!!!



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I just talked to my mom on the phone and was telling her about my getting into planted tanks (thanks to the help of all of you). She informed me that I still have a 29 gallon tank at home with hoods, lights, filter, and all! I had no idea! I thought I'd share my excitement and see if anyone had any suggestions for something cool and low budget. My initial idea (and probably final) is a big shrimp only tank. Could I use one this big for breeding shrimp?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds like a good find! I don't see why you can't use it for a shrimp breeding tanks. My cherry reds used to breed in my 75g.

Why not turn it into a low light, non-CO2 tank? Using Crypts, Anubias species, and Java Ferns, along with some moss for the shrimp to pick through would be a nice low maintenance tank for you.


----------

